# Vitex negundo seeds ?



## James Gauthier (Jul 4, 2006)

Be careful-Vitex seeds are usually not good. I have a vitex that is several years and makes lots of seeds and none have ever germinated.

James


----------



## prbolding (Sep 8, 2009)

try this link. http://www.lawyernursery.com/productinfo.aspx?productSpecies=Vitex negundo&categoryid=221 
I also ordered six six inch tall plants from ebay that did very well.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I have several vitex plants that go to seed, and like JG said they never germinate:s I know it's not because their not pollenated because the bees work them every day. Do they have to go through a bird or a hard freeze in order to germinate? The ones i have came off the roots (sprouts) of some older trees a friend of mine gave me.Does anyone know why they don't come up by seed or why:s. Jack


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I had some vitex negundo seed last year. It is my understanding that they need to have a cold treatment for about a month. I put mine in the refrigator. I had very good germination, but it took up to 2 months for some of the seed to sprout. I started them indoors in pots during the winter. However, we had a dry summer and even though I tried to keep them watered, many died.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

We have cold freezing weather here off and on for 3 months in the winter,but i have never seen any of the thousands of seed germinate.It may be the variety of vitex,but i hear that it grows wild in texas and is considered a noxious weed.:s Jack


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I have plenty of seeds now, I put half in the fridge and half I'll plant in the spring. Thanks everyone...


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I got some. pm me for more info


----------

